# Aspherical (Blindspot) mirrors for MQB Tiguan?



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

Hi all,

I've searched to no avail, both in this forum and with the usual suspects... does anybody know of where a person can get the European-style aspherical blindspot mirrors for the MQB Tiguan?

This is the package for the previous generation:
https://www.shopdap.com/50215534a31294d0eff1ba9163cfef73.html

I have them on my Mk7 Golf and our base-model Tiguan feels blind without them (it doesn't have the blindspot monitoring, either).

Thanks!


----------



## Toyomike (Jul 13, 2011)

Link specifies it’s for both Mk1 and Mk2 Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

DoctorKB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've searched to no avail, both in this forum and with the usual suspects... does anybody know of where a person can get the European-style aspherical blindspot mirrors for the MQB Tiguan?


Does the Canadian version of the new Tiguan not come with blind spot detection built into the mirrors? I had aspherical mirrors on my previous VW, but i do not see a need for them on my Tiguan since it has built-in blind spot sensing. I seriously doubt that you can get aspherical mirrors that also have the blind spot detection light in the mirror. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

Toyomike said:


> Link specifies it’s for both Mk1 and Mk2 Tiguan.


Yup, but DAP also considers the Mk2 from 2012 or so, and has a separate "type" for the MQB. I've e-mailed them, but are awaiting response.


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Does the Canadian version of the new Tiguan not come with blind spot detection built into the mirrors? I had aspherical mirrors on my previous VW, but i do not see a need for them on my Tiguan since it has built-in blind spot sensing. I seriously doubt that you can get aspherical mirrors that also have the blind spot detection light in the mirror.


The Tiguan we got has the "Trendline" aka "S" trim level and does not have that... the higher-end ones do (did see one in the showroom with it). I don't remember if that comes in at Comfortline or Highline.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

European models don't have blind spot monitoring indicators on the mirrors. Theirs are built into the inner side of the mirror caps like Audi's.









In my opinion this is much better since the normal north american blind spot indicator is hard to see in the daytime since it's on the glass. I bet it wouldn't be hard to retrofit the euro mirror housings. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

D3Audi said:


> European models don't have blind spot monitoring indicators on the mirrors. Theirs are built into the inner side of the mirror caps like Audi's.
> In my opinion this is much better since the normal north american blind spot indicator is hard to see in the daytime since it's on the glass. I bet it wouldn't be hard to retrofit the euro mirror housings.


Thanks - just looking for the glass that is pictured in that photo, one piece for each side (with the heating elements). If you notice on the glass there's a thin vertical line -- that indicates that the glass is aspherical after that point.

We don't have the indicators (at all) in our vehicle, and I'm not wanting to deal with retrofitting sensors, etc.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

DoctorKB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've searched to no avail, both in this forum and with the usual suspects... does anybody know of where a person can get the European-style aspherical blindspot mirrors for the MQB Tiguan?
> 
> ...



before you spend time and money swapping out the glass, be sure you're setting up your mirrors properly; there's a very good chance you aren't. I keep the blind-spot monitor disabled as I just don't need it.
When the side-view mirrors are properly adjusted you should see none to only a little of your own car in the side mirror. As a car approaches you'll see it in the rear-view, then just as it leaves the side of the rear-view it will show up in the side-view. Lastly just as it leaves the side-view mirror it will be in plain sight with your own eyes, perhaps with just a little head modement.

With facory mirrors you can't completely eliminate the blind spots but with proper adjustment you can take them from large enough to hide a car down to so small they barely hide a person.
It will absolutely feel weird to drive this way at first when you've had your mirrors mis-adjusted for your entire life but you will see more and be safer.

There's many videos on yourtube, or read this article: https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a15131074/how-to-adjust-your-mirrors-to-avoid-blind-spots/


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

gerardrjj said:


> DoctorKB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Yawn.

Vortex never ceases to disappoint with off-topic know-it-alls.

The mirrors are already adjusted correctly. If you've never had the VW aspherical mirrors, you don't know what you're missing. I have them on my GSW and can't imagine how I lived without them before I got them.

And again, we aren't talking about the electronic blind spot monitors. We are talking about aspherical glass that virtually eliminates blind spots.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

DoctorKB said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Vortex never ceases to disappoint with off-topic know-it-alls.
> 
> ...


You implied you wanted to get rid of blind spots, I told you a simple way to do it, I fail to see how my post is off topic in any way. I'd bet that 95% of US drivers have their side mirrors set improperly, it's the reason those stick-on convex blind spot mirrors are sold in every car store and isle. And yea, I'm am a know-it-all; what's wrong with intelligence?

You can properly align the US stock mirrors (driver side flat, passenger side convex) and eliminate 98% of the blind spots at the sides of the car. I guarantee you with the mirrors aligned properly you will know about any vehicle around you either in one of the three mirrors or directly on the side of you regardless if you have installed or disabled the blind-spot-monitoring system. If you feel that isn't enough and want different mirrors, then go for it; I never said it was a bad idea, just a fair amount of work for something that is demonstrably not required with the application of knowledge. You're right, I've never used the asphyrical mirrors you're speaking of but from whatI see online they just let you see more of stuff you don't care about like the side of your car and the sky.


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

gerardrjj said:


> You implied you wanted to get rid of blind spots, I told you a simple way to do it, I fail to see how my post is off topic in any way.


If that's the implication you drew, you were incorrect. I want these mirrors. In fact, the question asked is: "does anybody know of where a person can get the European-style aspherical blindspot mirrors for the MQB Tiguan?"



> I'd bet that 95% of US drivers have their side mirrors set improperly, it's the reason those stick-on convex blind spot mirrors are sold in every car store and isle.


And yet, even with them set correctly, there is still a huge blind spot without them. *With* the VW aspherical mirrors on my Mk7 set correctly, a vehicle coming up in the lane next to me just barely crosses over from mirror to peripheral vision. Without the aspherical mirror, you don't have that range of view and can quite easily lose a vehicle (particularly a small one like a motorcycle) to the blind spot.



> And yea, I'm am a know-it-all; what's wrong with intelligence?


You're confusing intelligence with knowledge. The two aren't the same.



> You can properly align the US stock mirrors (driver side flat, passenger side convex) and eliminate 98% of the blind spots at the sides of the car. I guarantee you with the mirrors aligned properly you will know about any vehicle around you either in one of the three mirrors or directly on the side of you regardless if you have installed or disabled the blind-spot-monitoring system.


It's closer to about 40%. You can still easily lose a vehicle, particularly a small one like a motorcycle in the blind spot that would only be found by a shoulder check. That isn't to say that a person can avoid shoulder checking with these mirrors, but you certainly don't get surprised as often when you do.



> If you feel that isn't enough and want different mirrors, then go for it; I never said it was a bad idea, just a fair amount of work for something that is demonstrably not required with the application of knowledge.


It really isn't enough -- and the amount of work is pretty minimal, at least once a person tracks down the part number and supplier (which, for the Mk4 and Mk7 was super-easy... they were available from DAP, ECS, and dozens of eBay and AliExpress vendors). Not to mention that your "application of knowledge" really just shows how little you know.



> You're right, I've never used the asphyrical mirrors you're speaking of but from whatI see online they just let you see more of stuff you don't care about like the side of your car and the sky.


That would be true of the stick-on discs that you mentioned. Again, that's not what I'm after -- if it was, there wouldn't be a post here and I'd already have a set coming from Amazon. That is our last-ditch approach if the proper one isn't successful.

If you look at the posted examples (e.g. the ones for the previous generation that I linked to from DAP, or the glass in the assembly photo posted by PMD3Audi), you'll see a thin vertical line. Between the car and that line, the mirror is normal -- past that line, the mirror "bends" out to the side (but not up or down). You don't see any more sky or asphalt, but you do see more to the side. There are 

Here's a comparison of the field of view between stock and aspherical -- I realize that the photo/video shows the side of the car in the image, but it also isn't taken from the exact perspective of the driver:
https://youtu.be/gWD1j4gEka0?t=176


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

You're looking for 5NA857521 and 5NA857522A. Please note that 5NA857521A and 5NA857522 (not A) are listed as convex mirrors, and both D parts are the mirror set we get here in the US (a flat left and a convex right, with lettering). Looking at the part numbers it appears that you're expected to have a no letter set for Euro right hand drive, an "A" set for Euro left hand drive, and a "D" set for US spec. Thanks VW for some really confusing part numbers.

Also, anyone else interested in doing this, none of the listed part numbers have the blind spot indicators in them, as was posted above, because euro Tiguans have the light on the housing. If you have BLIS and you want to install ashericals you'll have to retrofit the housing and lighting as well.


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

alucinari said:


> You're looking for 5NA857521 and 5NA857522A. Please note that 5NA857521A and 5NA857522 (not A) are listed as convex mirrors, and both D parts are the mirror set we get here in the US (a flat left and a convex right, with lettering). Looking at the part numbers it appears that you're expected to have a no letter set for Euro right hand drive, an "A" set for Euro left hand drive, and a "D" set for US spec. Thanks VW for some really confusing part numbers.
> 
> Also, anyone else interested in doing this, none of the listed part numbers have the blind spot indicators in them, as was posted above, because euro Tiguans have the light on the housing. If you have BLIS and you want to install ashericals you'll have to retrofit the housing and lighting as well.


BRILLIANT!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

Now, just to find someone to ship those to Canada... but that should be the easier part.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

I buy this mirror glass:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...Lane-Change-Auxiliary-Lights/32871131756.html


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

Vasia01 said:


> I buy this mirror glass:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...Lane-Change-Auxiliary-Lights/32871131756.html


Thanks... Unfortunately we don't have blind spot monitoring, and only one of those mirrors is aspherical.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

It might be worth calling these folks, They say these mirrors fit Tiguan 1 and Tiguan 2 cars.
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...arts/heated-blind-spot-mirror-set/5n0698522c/

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It might be worth calling these folks, They say these mirrors fit Tiguan 1 and Tiguan 2 cars.
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...arts/heated-blind-spot-mirror-set/5n0698522c/
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


What most people are calling the Tiguan 1 and 2 are the pre and post-facelift original Tiguan. Those mirrors are definitely the wrong shape.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

alucinari said:


> What most people are calling the Tiguan 1 and 2 are the pre and post-facelift original Tiguan. Those mirrors are definitely the wrong shape.


I wasn't sure, that's why I suggested that he call them. Perhaps they can get the correct ones.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I wasn't sure, that's why I suggested that he call them. Perhaps they can get the correct ones.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Good point, I’d expect they can get the right ones.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Deutsche Autoparts say these fit 2012-2018 Tiguan 2

https://www.shopdap.com/50215534a31294d0eff1ba9163cfef73.html


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Funco10 said:


> Deutsche Autoparts say these fit 2012-2018 Tiguan 2
> 
> https://www.shopdap.com/50215534a31294d0eff1ba9163cfef73.html


Those again are for the old PQ46 Tiguan, not the new MQB Tiguan.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Mk1: 2009-2011
Mk1.5: 2012-2017
Mk2/MQB: 2018+

Tiguan I: 2009-2017
Tiguan II: 2018+

A lot of people get this confused - even retailers. It's important to double check, maybe even triple check, when buying parts for your tiguan. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Just found some aspherical glass mirrors with the side assist lights for sale on aliexpress. Definitely aftermarket since euro models don't have the side assist lights on the mirror glass itself. But this is an option for those with BSM. 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cf2O2XW





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer62 (Apr 21, 2006)

Copy and paste the link to get to the right page.


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

D3Audi said:


> Mk1: 2009-2011
> Mk1.5: 2012-2017
> Mk2/MQB: 2018+
> 
> ...


I've seen this time and again.

The Mk 1.5 and Mk 2 get confused A LOT.




Funco10 said:


> Deutsche Autoparts say these fit 2012-2018 Tiguan 2
> 
> https://www.shopdap.com/50215534a31294d0eff1ba9163cfef73.html


Have an e-mail into them. Before I had the part numbers, they didn't have anything available.



JSWTDI09 said:


> I wasn't sure, that's why I suggested that he call them. Perhaps they can get the correct ones.


Their online chat said no, but I sent them an e-mail just in case.



D3Audi said:


> Just found some aspherical glass mirrors with the side assist lights for sale on aliexpress. Definitely aftermarket since euro models don't have the side assist lights on the mirror glass itself. But this is an option for those with BSM.
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cf2O2XW


Appreciated -- we don't have the side assist, so that wouldn't be a good option for us. Not to mention that only one of them is aspherical - the other is convex (you can tell from the vertical line, and the lack thereof on the other mirror).


So... an update... I have e-mails into both ECS and DAP. I've also started probing a few other part sources. I'll repost here when I find a source.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Mk1: 2009-2011
> Mk1.5: 2012-2017
> Mk2/MQB: 2018+
> 
> ...


Don’t forget to add to the confusion with the 2018 Tiguan Limited, which was the Mk1.5 again.


----------



## DoctorKB (Jun 18, 2001)

alucinari said:


> Don’t forget to add to the confusion with the 2018 Tiguan Limited, which was the Mk1.5 again.


Oh yes. Or that in markets where the SWB and LWB models are offered (e.g. Europe), the NA model is the same as the "Tiguan Allspace" as we only get the LWB. Isn't relevant for this particular part, but may be for others.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Mk1: 2009-2011
> Mk1.5: 2012-2017
> Mk2/MQB: 2018+
> 
> ...


EUROPE:
Tiguan mk1 : 2008-2015
Tiguan MK2 : 2016+


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> Just found some aspherical glass mirrors with the side assist lights for sale on aliexpress. Definitely aftermarket since euro models don't have the side assist lights on the mirror glass itself. But this is an option for those with BSM.
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cf2O2XW
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone try these?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone ever get a set of these? I miss my blue tinted ones from my 2015 golf and really want them for the tiguan


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

MrSmith4 said:


> Anyone try these?


I have a left one in the post. Should arrive in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This makes me really appreciate the arteon's blis light being in the housing. Now I can swap out the glass with aspeherical from the b8 Passat.

Thanks to this thread for the reminder. Haven't had them in a while but they make a world of difference when driving. Like the op said, don't knock them until you try them. Be careful though, they take a little getting used to at first.


----------



## Rvdv (Feb 5, 2021)

DoctorKb, were you ever able to source these mirrors, I am also looking for a set for my 2018 Trendline?


----------

